# capacidad de disco duro y bios



## mastertronico (Mar 16, 2006)

tengo un compac presario 5203 y quisiera cambiarle el disco duro,lamentablemente no se que tarjeta madre tiene,si se que el procesador es un amd k6-2,con el programa everest no he podido ver que tarjeta madre es,solo dice que es compaq,manual no tengo ninguno,pero mi gran duda es quien es la responsable de la capacidad maxima que le pueda poner de disco duro,de fabrica venia con uno de 6 GB,quiero colocarle uno nuevo pero solo encuentro de 40 GB y tengo miedo que le pueda pasar algo a mi pc;mi otro problema es que no puedo entrar a la bios,apretando F10 solo me dice en pantalla configuracion del ordenador pero en ningun lado me salen las opciones comunes que uno encuentra en la bios,como por ej desde donde arranca el pc.ya trate con todas las teclas y no pasa nada. 
porfa que alguien me ayude no se que podria pasar si le pongo un disco duro de 40 GB,gracias


----------



## hackerito (Mar 17, 2006)

hola, que tal amigo mira ponerle otro disco duro a tu computadora no representa ningun peligro tomando en cuenta cierto puntos muy indispensables como el saber que los dispositivos como disco duros y unidades de cd , cd writer, dvd, dvdwriter... sepas tu como estan definidos en el canal ide si son maestros o son esclavos... bueno no se como quieras poner tu disco duro el nuevo sin quitar el original de 6gb que eso significaria que seguirias trabajando con tu sistema operativo el que tienes y el nuevo de 40 solo lo requieras para almacenamientos de datos....
la otra seria que el disco de 6gb lo quieras sustituir por el de 40 entonces ahi tendrias que quitar el disco duro del cable ide y poner el nuevo disco duro pero es importante que tambien sepas de cuantos hilos es tu cable si es de 40 o de 80 por que es necesario por la velocidad y los requerimientos del disco duro por lo general el de 6 gb solo necesita 40 hilos si asi le kieres llamar y el de 40 ya necesitas uno de 80 ya que los discos duros ya tiene tecnolodia ultra dma bueno entonces ahi necesitarias instalar el sistema operativo nuevo todo controladores , software etc.......  pero primero busca en internet lo que es una unidad maestro esclava para ke entiendas la importancia y ahi decidas que e slo que necesitas si solo para almacenamiento  o para instalar nuevo sistema operativo y tambien es importante saber cuantos bancos ide tienes bueno esto no se si te sirva pero es facil pero si es un tema extenso de explicar mas que nada por el cuidado de la tarjeta madre y voltajes etccc cualquier duda ahi esta mi correo 
p.d
y para entrar ala bios de las pc compac solo necesitas apretar f1 o en su caso f2 al momento de prenderla


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

no pasara nada y si no puedes entrar a la bios presiona seguidamente al arrancar la tecla suprimir hackerito lo explic muy bien


----------



## mastertronico (Mar 17, 2006)

lo que pasa es que mi disco duro suena muchisimo y cuando prendo mi pc se demora demasiado, quizas sea que tengo muchos programas grabados o que la capacidad del disco está al 70% aproximadamente, hoy le compré una ram de 128 para sumarla a la de 64 que tenia y las cosas mejoraron un poquito, ademas le tenia un grabador externo de cd, pero no podia usar el grabador y estar conectado a internet al mismo tiempo a menos que vaciara un poco el disco duro. hoy le puse ademas un grabador interno de cd (el anterior estaba malo por lo que se lo habia sacado) y por fin puedo estar conectado y usar el grabador a la vez.
quizas tengo algun conflicto con los puertos usb ya que ocupaba uno para el grabador externo y uno para el modem que me provee movistar.
gracias por responder mis consultas
aqui siempre interesado en aprender


----------

